# Eclipse (and Java-related apps?)

## chernousov

Есть такая штука, называется Eclipse. Просто шикарная open-source IDE, написанная на Java и разработанная IBM. KDevelop и все прочие просто отдыхают рядом с Eclipse (это IMHO, а не сабж для флуда в форуме  :Wink: ).

Проблема в том, что под линуксом он довольно сильно тормозит. Будь то версия 2.1 или версия 3.0, под Mandrake или под Gentoo, скаченные бинарники или скомпиленные java-исходники.. В общем, тормозит всегда и везде. На глаз заметна скорость отрисовки окон, процессор в это время хавается на все 100%.

Любопытен тот факт, что Eclipse просто летает под Windows. Например, у меня под Gentoo стоит VMWare, на ней - Windows XP, а на ней - Eclipse - работает несравненно быстрее, чем Eclipse, запущенный под самим Gentoo.

Подозреваю, что собака порылась в Java. Кто-нибудь знает, как заставить Eclipse работать быстро?

----------

## grey

Если установлена java от IBM (из WebSphere 5.1 или WebSphere ApplicationDeveloper) , то помогает ключ -Xj9 :

/opt/eclipse/eclipse  -vm /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin/java   -vmargs -Xms128M -Xmx256M -Xj9

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

А если не от IBM?   :Shocked: 

----------

## XuMuK

Есть такая проблема. Разработчики знают об этом, и обещают со временем ее решить. А пока могу лишь посоветовать удалить все ненужные плагины, они заметно замедляют старт программы.

----------

## chernousov

Ухх.. начитался всяких умных статей, где советуют использовать nptl, который вроде как даёт значительный прирост производительности java, и сделал вот что:

1) поставил linux-headers от своего ядра (2.6.7);

2) добавил nptl в свои USE;

3) пересобрал glibc;

4) грохнул всякие blackdown jre/jdk;

5) заемержил sun-j2sdk;

6) пересобрал Eclipse.

В результате всего этого Eclipse работать быстрее не стал. А если и стал, то на глаз этого не видно. Сдаюсь.

----------

## chernousov

 *grey wrote:*   

> Если установлена java от IBM (из WebSphere 5.1 или WebSphere ApplicationDeveloper)

 А где бы взять эту java от IBM? Я что-то полазил на ibm.com, но так и не нашёл, где её скачать и как поставить...

----------

## Unik

 *chernousov wrote:*   

> А где бы взять эту java от IBM? Я что-то полазил на ibm.com, но так и не нашёл, где её скачать и как поставить...

 В портаже есть. ibm-jre-bin и ibm-jdk-bin

----------

## norguhtar

 *chernousov wrote:*   

> Ухх.. начитался всяких умных статей, где советуют использовать nptl, который вроде как даёт значительный прирост производительности java, и сделал вот что:
> 
> 1) поставил linux-headers от своего ядра (2.6.7);
> 
> 2) добавил nptl в свои USE;
> ...

 

Первое правило для linux не юзать jdk от sun.

Стоит юзать jdk от IBM или от Weblogic  :Smile: .

Weblogic лучше и находится легче bea.com. При emerge необходимо переключать VM на blackdown иначе валятся все билды с компиляцией java. 

Второе Weblogic работает с nptl по умолчанию (собрана она так).

Вобщем качай и пробуй.

----------

## norguhtar

 *Unik wrote:*   

>  *chernousov wrote:*   А где бы взять эту java от IBM? Я что-то полазил на ibm.com, но так и не нашёл, где её скачать и как поставить... В портаже есть. ibm-jre-bin и ibm-jdk-bin

 

Которую надо скачать ручками. Правда там написано где  :Smile: 

----------

## chernousov

Нашёл ебилд, dev-java/jrockit-jdk-bin. Собираюсь ставить, попробую. *norguhtar wrote:*   

> Weblogic лучше и находится легче bea.com. При emerge необходимо переключать VM на blackdown иначе валятся все билды с компиляцией java.

 А что значит "переключать VM"? Можно поподробнее?

----------

## Unik

 *chernousov wrote:*   

> Нашёл ебилд, dev-java/jrockit-jdk-bin. Собираюсь ставить, попробую. *norguhtar wrote:*   Weblogic лучше и находится легче bea.com. При emerge необходимо переключать VM на blackdown иначе валятся все билды с компиляцией java. А что значит "переключать VM"? Можно поподробнее?

 Есть такая утилитка - java-config.

Пускаешь ее с параметром --list-available-vms и смотришь, какие явы  :Smile:  у тебя установлены. А параметром --set-system-vm задаешь системную вирт-машину (это надо делать рутом, а потом говорить env-update и source /etc/profile).

----------

## grey

 *chernousov wrote:*   

>  *grey wrote:*   Если установлена java от IBM (из WebSphere 5.1 или WebSphere ApplicationDeveloper) А где бы взять эту java от IBM? Я что-то полазил на ibm.com, но так и не нашёл, где её скачать и как поставить...

 

Посмотри по адресу:

http://www-136.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/

Но в этом пакете ( IBM Developer Kit for Linux) нет поддержки J9

( ключ -Xj9), а именно с этим ключем  java работает очень быстро.

Фактически это другая VM:

 # java -version -Xj9

java version "1.4.1"

J9 - VM for the Java(TM) platform (build 2.1)

IBM J9SE VM (build 2.1, J2RE 1.4.1 IBM J9 build 20030915 (JIT enabled))

JBOSS,например, на моем домашнем компе стартует раз в 5 быстрее.

Тамже можно найти WebSphere ApplicationDeveloper 5.1.2

Trial - среда разработчика на базе Eclipse - рекомендую  :Smile: 

----------

## chernousov

 *grey wrote:*   

>  *chernousov wrote:*    *grey wrote:*   Если установлена java от IBM (из WebSphere 5.1 или WebSphere ApplicationDeveloper) А где бы взять эту java от IBM? Я что-то полазил на ibm.com, но так и не нашёл, где её скачать и как поставить... 
> 
> Посмотри по адресу:
> 
> http://www-136.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/
> ...

 брррр... ничего не понимаю: а где же она есть?   :Shocked: 

----------

## grey

 *chernousov wrote:*   

>  *grey wrote:*    *chernousov wrote:*    *grey wrote:*   Если установлена java от IBM (из WebSphere 5.1 или WebSphere ApplicationDeveloper) А где бы взять эту java от IBM? Я что-то полазил на ibm.com, но так и не нашёл, где её скачать и как поставить... 
> 
> Посмотри по адресу:
> 
> http://www-136.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/
> ...

 

В WebSphere Studio ApplicationDeveloper - скачиваешь или

заказываешь диски.IBM бесплатно присылает.

----------

## sinn

Почитал я этот топик и скачатл жабу от IBM.

Она тормознее сановской реализации!!!

И памяти жрет еще больше.

Проверено на NetBeans.

А Eclipse, действительно, чуть-ли не в два раза

быстрее под Win32 работает  :Sad: 

Сдается мне, что все дело в GTK, потому-что

NetBeans у меня просто летает, по сравнению с

Win32, где она поооолллзаааеееет....

Вот такое вот метаморфозы проироды  :Smile: 

----------

